# Brookville, OH - Western 7.6 straight blade and chevy 2500hd



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

Will sell individually or together. Truck has never been plowed with mount comes off a different truck. See attached links for details pics and prices.

https://dayton.craigslist.org/grd/d/troy-western-76-straight-blade-plow/7212626265.html

https://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/d/troy-2004-chevy-2500hd-4x4/7212689436.html


----------

